# Big Dipper



## Phil Heisey (Nov 3, 2018)

I am new to this forum. I am looking for brand and model of the 4 speed trans and reverser that was used in the Dimco/Mobility big dippers that were used in many fertilizer blend plants in the 60's. 70's, and 80's. I am also trying to source parts for these units and now,...……………... specifically trans. parts..……….Thanks, Phil 215-256-8651


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. That could be a tough old search. Hopefully this great resource of tractor folks will increase your chances of success.


----------



## North14 (Oct 31, 2018)

We are currently in the same boat. We still use our big dipper in our dry fertilizer plant. Looking for another machine. I did find a machine in Choteau MT. The owner said it hasn't been running in quite a few years. www.fertilizerequipment.net Give him a call as he said he would sell this machine cheap if you are looking for parts!


----------



## Phil Heisey (Nov 3, 2018)

North14 said:


> We are currently in the same boat. We still use our big dipper in our dry fertilizer plant. Looking for another machine. I did find a machine in Choteau MT. The owner said it hasn't been running in quite a few years. www.fertilizerequipment.net Give him a call as he said he would sell this machine cheap if you are looking for parts!


----------



## Phil Heisey (Nov 3, 2018)

The Dimco/Mobility BIG DIPPER trans. part that I am looking for is: a trans. shaft that has 6 splines on one end, a bearing in the middle of the shaft, and 10 splines on the opposite end with a nub on the end of the 10 splines, probably for another bearing.

I am really a Co-op /Cockshutt tractor parts guy trying to help out a BIG DIPPER Guy

THANKS, Phil
Eastern, PA 215-256-8651


----------



## Keith Minto (Jul 18, 2019)

North14 said:


> We are currently in the same boat. We still use our big dipper in our dry fertilizer plant. Looking for another machine. I did find a machine in Choteau MT. The owner said it hasn't been running in quite a few years. www.fertilizerequipment.net Give him a call as he said he would sell this machine cheap if you are looking for parts!


We have a Mobility Big Dipper and need a new carborator. Do you have any info on what Carb goes on these? Thanks for any help!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you out, but there must be a number stamped on the carb., or a tag to identify it. Post a few pictures and maybe we can help.


----------



## Mpd0284 (Jul 21, 2020)

New to forum. I have a 1958 big dipper and the clutch went out. Can anyone tell me what clutch kit works in these. I have called yesterday tractor and others and they can't help me. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

